# Air conditioning & GSDs



## moei (Sep 28, 2007)

Do GSD's really need air conditioning? 

As working dogs shouldn't they be able to withstand not having air con, as long there is shade (not inside a car of course) and plenty of water?


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Need no, appreciate yes. Morgan could care less about the heat or the cold but Luther hated the heat and would become that boneless black blob under the air conditioner all summer. Otto is the same way, when he came home it was so hot for weeks. Poor little guy didn't want to be out in the yard, he'd beg to get back inside and throw his little body at the door.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

I think it is what your dogs get use to. Lakota has seasonal allergies so he lives for AC, if I let him be outside to long he has sneezing fits. But for him it is nothing is too cold, 10 or 20 below zero and he is still in heaven, but the other dogs don't like it THAT cold.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

In Wyoming, no. In Oregon, no. In Montana, no. In Washington, no. In Arkansas, yes.


----------



## xwildman138x (Jan 11, 2008)

I don't have ac in my house except for my bedroom. Baron has ac in his room too. I have to have ac in my bedroom when I sleep so why shouldn't he have ac in his room when he's sleepiing in his crate. When he goes in the room and feels the ac he runs to his crate.


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

German Shepherds do not "need" air conditioning - and in many countries around the world, such as many places in Europe and the Middle East, they work and live perfectly fine without it. It all depends on whether the dog is able to acclimatize to the warmer and colder temperatures, rather than being in a climate-controlled environment all the time.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I don't think my dogs need it since we've never had it and the dogs don't seem to know any different. West Michigan gets stinkin humid in the summer, often 90+ degrees so the heat index is 100 or above (a few summers ago it was so humid mold grew on my mattress and all my framed art and pictures got ruined, this past summer the paint peeled off the porch). My dogs have access to water from 7am-11:30pm (basically, there's just not a water bucket in our room) and I know not to work them hard when it's hot. I also keep them at a very lean, fit weight so they aren't huffing and puffing.


----------



## xwildman138x (Jan 11, 2008)

Yeah your right they don't NEED it but neither do humans. It is a nice perk though


----------



## Maximo (Dec 13, 2017)

I think it’s really up to the dog. You should ultimately figure out what’s most comfortable for him/her. I know that Max loves the AC; the colder the better. I have an AC in the bedroom only. He’s Velcro every waking moment, unless the AC is on in the bedroom. Then I don’t see him until bed, unless I go into the kitchen.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 19, 2016)

It's all acclimation. I live in the south with very hot summers and haven't used aircon in years. Me and Mr Ranger just use fans in the house and shade outside the house. If you keep a dog in an airconditioned environment and then put him outside in 102 degree heat with out shade or breeze it will be tough.

When I work Mr. Ranger in the summer/hot environment the workouts are much shorter and I make sure he is always hydrated.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I live in hot and humid South Carolina and my dogs are kept outside during the day as they are working dogs. Plenty of shade and water and they do just fine. There are breeds that have better working heat tolerance though. 

You can't expect a dog to live in AC then play in the heat though.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

my big-boy tends to have more trouble with humidity than heat. It can be in the mid 60s with high humidity and he starts to slow down. He is trim and fit but long haired. I keep my AC at 74-76 because my husband complains it it gets hotter or more humid (my boy is my hubby's mini-me with fur) 

My stock-coated gal-dog can go go go in the heat and humidity. I actually have to keep an eye on her since she might not stop as soon as she should.


----------



## Shane'sDad (Jul 22, 2010)

Over the years I've had some that like the AC more than others...a few that will seek out a vent when they know the HVAC is running.....I have one now who's slow to come in the house in winter....he'd rather lay in the snow....yet will hurry in the house when it's hot/humid.


Here's what I've learned this year though with my 2 senior arthritic males....they're both pretty stiff/slow in the AM....simply by raising the thermostat warmer 2 degrees at night they're more mobile in the morning...noticeably.......so this season they're spending more time outside during the day when it's hot... and mobility wise....they're doing better....over the years it's been hard for me not to "humanize" how I think the dogs feel....I'm hot....I like the AC... surely my dogs do also.....yet they overall are a little more active....more willing to play when outside in the heat.....we've got great shade and it's very plain on their faces they're happy when outside in the summer heat


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Yes I agree it’s a nice perk for gsds and people alike. Bulldogs need ac with their pushed in face it’s hard to breathe in the heat.


----------

